# Help: I drive for Uber and I can't wake up.



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Spending a lot of time driving may actually put your brain in reverse.

A new British study found that spending more than two hours a day behind the wheel steadily lowers IQ, especially in middle-aged drivers, according to the Sunday Times of London.

Driving is physically and mentally sedentary and can cause stress and fatigue, all factors in brain decline, experts told the newspaper.

"Staying mentally and physically active helps keep our brains healthy, so it is not surprising," researcher Rosa Sancho said.

http://nypost.com/2017/07/23/driving-too-much-is-bad-for-your-brain-study/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dreaming of Uber while you're sleeping? God help us!!!


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

This explains quite a bit, actually. I was like, argh, what...is...wrong with me?!? haha

Oh yeah, and being constantly manipulated by the algorithm wouldn't exactly help either, I'd say...at a certain point I really do just give up and let it dictate my life for a few hours.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from LAuberX on August 9, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from LAuberX,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow! That's a pretty lengthy story. But it does explain in more detail why I see the kinds of people I see in the SAN airport queue. LOL


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

llort said:


> Spending a lot of time driving may actually put your brain in reverse.
> 
> A new British study found that spending more than two hours a day behind the wheel steadily lowers IQ, especially in middle-aged drivers, according to the Sunday Times of London.
> 
> Driving is physically and mentally sedentary and can cause stress and fatigue, all factors in brain decline, experts told the newspaper.


I thought the article was bunkus... but then, there is llort!


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

I recieved what I consider to be an inappropriate PM from LAuberX on August 9, 2017.
Because of that PM, this comment is currently under edit.
The owner of uberpeople.net should be aware of this over-reach from LAuberX,
as this edit of my content contribution is the direct result of the PM I recieved.
Check back soon for edit updates while this content is updated.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

effortx2 said:


> This explains quite a bit, actually. I was like, argh, what...is...wrong with me?!? haha
> 
> Oh yeah, and being constantly manipulated by the algorithm wouldn't exactly help either, I'd say...at a certain point I really do just give up and let it dictate my life for a few hours.


Al Gore ithm


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

the "I'll go" rhythm


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thats the thing about Uber.
Last 2 years never set alarm clock.

Work till im tired 
Sleep till i cant anymore.

In an active city, you can earn anytime, day or night.

Demand may be down late night.
So is competition.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Been at this 20 years. The nights dreams revolve around pro driving/dispatching.
How many times has my cab simply disappeared or turned into a bycicle or rickshaw? How many dreams does a fare take her clothes off and service me?
Meh, I'm used to it by now.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Been at this 20 years. The nights dreams revolve around pro driving/dispatching.
> How many times has my cab simply disappeared or turned into a bycicle or rickshaw? How many dreams does a fare take her clothes off and service me?
> Meh, I'm used to it by now.


If i fall asleep in an armchair I wake up screaming thinking i passed out behind the wheel while i was driving...

Other than that i sleep just fine...

It's one of my biggest feers, that and Radical Borg Honey Badger Ninja insurgent extremists... (yes all of the above at once)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If i fall asleep in an armchair I wake up screaming thinking i passed out behind the wheel while i was driving...
> 
> Other than that i sleep just fine...
> 
> It's one of my biggest feers, that and Radical Borg Honey Badger Ninja insurgent extremists... (yes all of the above at once)


Ooh I forgot about the taxi narcolepsy dream. That one is horrible.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If i fall asleep in an armchair I wake up screaming thinking i passed out behind the wheel while i was driving...
> 
> Other than that i sleep just fine...


lol!

Usually when I wake up it is inside of a trunk, and I have no idea where I am at. I don't know whether I'm a mile from home or 100 miles. Takes me about 30 seconds to remember where I was at when I slithered into there.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> lol!
> 
> Usually when I wake up it is inside of a trunk, and I have no idea where I am at. I don't know whether I'm a mile from home or 100 miles. Takes me about 30 seconds to remember where I was at when I slithered into there.


It's not particularly funny, for the first year i worked the overnight shift i obsessed about it constantly.

It's still my biggest fear...


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Been at this 20 years. The nights dreams revolve around pro driving/dispatching.
> How many times has my cab simply disappeared or turned into a bycicle or rickshaw? How many dreams does a fare take her clothes off and service me?
> Meh, I'm used to it by now.


Hahaha...I thought that was only me...
The bicycle dream comes back to me on the regular basis..
20 years of cabbing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's not particularly funny, for the first year i worked the overnight shift i obsessed about it constantly.
> 
> It's still my biggest fear...


The dreams were worse back in the two way radio days. "Cab 1397, where are you? Pax says you flashed them and they are deeply offended. Please call base 1397. Detective Murphy wants to talk to you..."


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It's not particularly funny, for the first year i worked the overnight shift i obsessed about it constantly.
> 
> It's still my biggest fear...


It does sound pretty terrifying. Sorry to make light of it. I'm not sure I'd ever sleep in an armchair if such a chair induced such dreams.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> The dreams were worse back in the two way radio days. "Cab 1397, where are you? Pax says you flashed them and they are deeply offended. Please call base 1397. Detective Murphy wants to talk to you..."


What does it mean to flash them?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The dreams were worse back in the two way radio days. "Cab 1397, where are you? Pax says you flashed them and they are deeply offended. Please call base 1397. Detective Murphy wants to talk to you..."


Mears was one of the first companies to EVER use a computer dispatch system, (back in the early 90s) so I've never actually had those days believe it or not.



Trafficat said:


> It does sound pretty terrifying. Sorry to make light of it. I'm not sure I'd ever sleep in an armchair if such a chair induced such dreams.
> 
> What does it mean to flash them?


"Expose oneself"


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

I call bullshit. I am sharper than ever after avoiding the constant piss poor drivers on the road. Tell this nonsense to any formula 1 driver.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> It does sound pretty terrifying. Sorry to make light of it. I'm not sure I'd ever sleep in an armchair if such a chair induced such dreams.
> 
> What does it mean to flash them?


Show them a hot dog.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> What does it mean to flash them?


Dont worry little kitty...

That doesn't apply to us...

As animals we are not required to wear clothing...8)

Butt...showing your nether regions to a human...

Is still considered bad form...8O

Rakos


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

I knew ubering was making me ******ed, I just knew it.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I drive for Uber how much dumber can I get... All I know is if I get stuck in traffic for an hour or more I have to go home and take a nap.


----------



## AcceptanceRate (Jul 27, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> I call bullshit. I am sharper than ever after avoiding the constant piss poor drivers on the road. Tell this nonsense to any formula 1 driver.


uber drivers do not have the skill set nor abilities of any formula 1 driver.
I call narcissus


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> lol!
> 
> Usually when I wake up it is inside of a trunk, and I have no idea where I am at. I don't know whether I'm a mile from home or 100 miles. Takes me about 30 seconds to remember where I was at when I slithered into there.


One day someone will steal the car with you in the trunk.

Lets hope you awaken before they set it ablaze to remove fingerprints or drive it off a pier . . .


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> I drive for Uber how much dumber can I get... All I know is if I get stuck in traffic for an hour or more I have to go home and take a nap.


Why travel the hour back home? Just take a nap on the side of the street.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

its too hot...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Why travel the hour back home? Just take a nap on the side of the street.


There are two schools here.
The pillow crowd and the non pillow crowd.
The pillow crowd has given up on respectability and common sense.
I'm a non pillow dude. A nap in my cab should be uncomfortable as hell so I don't sleep too deep.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> its too hot...


You can leave your car on..


----------



## AcceptanceRate (Jul 27, 2017)

Trebor said:


> You can leave your car on..


Yes, nothing bad ever happens when one falls asleep in a running car.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

AcceptanceRate said:


> Yes, nothing bad ever happens when one falls asleep in a running car.


Your on the side of the street, not the garage, in a newer car that should not even have a slightly under inflated tire much less a exhaust leak since it should be "uber ready"

The worst that will happen is a thief breaks your window to grab your phone. Hopefully you had the common sense to park in a relatively safe area to turn off all of your lights and flip your phone upside down so the light from the phone does not attract anybody and limit yourself to a 20 minute cat nap by setting the alarm on your phone in case you do not get another ping.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I guess a parking garage would work but you would have to pay.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> I guess a parking garage would work but you would have to pay.


Not if it has a security officer. I was in Cali one day and had just 1 too many so I decided to take a nap and sleep it off. I was not super drunk, literally just had one too much. (pre uber), so taking a taxi 80 miles home.. not an option with my budget and hotels? psh, I was in the fancy part of long beach. Cant afford that crap. Anyhow, rent a cop comes up on his little cart and threatens to call the police if I dont leave. I told him fine, I'll just drive drunk home and I took a picture with my little flip phone and told him, its on you if someone dies.

Anyway, guy was a total buzz kill so I made it safely.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Houston is probably one of the worst cities to drive. The demand is low and you have to drive long distances and constantly surrounded by idiot drivers. No money in it, only stress. There's a reason I don't bother to turn on the app.


----------



## AcceptanceRate (Jul 27, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Your on the side of the street, not the garage, in a newer car that should not even have a slightly under inflated tire much less a exhaust leak since it should be "uber ready"
> 
> The worst that will happen is a thief breaks your window to grab your phone. Hopefully you had the common sense to park in a relatively safe area to turn off all of your lights and flip your phone upside down so the light from the phone does not attract anybody and limit yourself to a 20 minute cat nap by setting the alarm on your phone in case you do not get another ping.


Sure, tell ur Next of Kin to update us on your progesss.
A little carbon monoxide goes a Long Way.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

AcceptanceRate said:


> Sure, tell ur Next of Kin to update us on your progesss.
> A little carbon monoxide goes a Long Way.


YOLO


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Guess the troll in this thread.


----------



## bob swagger (May 12, 2017)

most Uber drivers drive as if there in a coma anyway. where am i going! look at the sat nav. where am i going look at the sat nav! Knowledge of routes nil. and local information nil. Uber slaves !


----------

